# 24Onine Client For Windows 7 !



## Revolution (Feb 22, 2010)

Please help me !
Where can I download 24Onine Client For Windows 7  ?
Can't find anywhere on the web.....


----------



## asingh (Feb 22, 2010)

^^
I doubt it. I also tried, was not able to. You will need to log in via a browser, and keep it open at the bottom. If you close the log-in browser, you session will time out after 20 minutes. Pretty dumb and stupid. I tried installing the current version never worked.


----------



## sjstays (Feb 22, 2010)

hi, there is a solution for your problem. 

you need to download the windows 98 version for the 24 online client s/w. once downloaded and saved on your computer, *right click on the setup file and go to properties. in the properties go to compatibility, select the one which says run as windows 98.*

this is a workaround as no one has bothered to upgrade the 24 online client to make it compatible with win 7. so, the idea is to download the version for win 98 and then turn on the compatibility mode as win 98.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 23, 2010)

sjstays said:


> hi, there is a solution for your problem.
> 
> you need to download the windows 98 version for the 24 online client s/w. once downloaded and saved on your computer, *right click on the setup file and go to properties. in the properties go to compatibility, select the one which says run as windows 98.*
> 
> this is a workaround as no one has bothered to upgrade the 24 online client to make it compatible with win 7. so, the idea is to download the version for win 98 and then turn on the compatibility mode as win 98.



Nope,not working.....


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2010)

^^
Had tried that too, did not work for me either.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 23, 2010)

same here waiting for updates from ISP.


----------

